# my snapper



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

my snapping turtle


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

NICEEEEEEE!!! congrats!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

lets see some better pics of the snapper and his home... if you could?


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

He is looking good. Do you have any full tank shots.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

"Do you have any full tank shots."

i don't have a cam and my phone dose not take the best of pics as you can see..

i will post a full tank shot from my phone but it's not going to that be helpfull


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

yes it will


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

Ok here is a full tank shot..

As you can see there is a red eared slider in there with him.

The red eared slider is my sisters and the snapper is mine which by the way is hiding behind the rock..

Yes i do know that turtles need to bask..
i make up for the no basking ramp rock or whatever people use - by simply taking them out of the tank for an hour or so each day..

Yes there is a heater in the tank behind the rock..

Yes i do use a separate uv lamp for there basking time..

Dose this cover everything


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

He looks good thanks for sharing


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

not so big...but clean...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

hmm... i was expecting more from your full tank shot.... i think an "upgrade" should be in the works


----------

